# Study abroad?



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Has anyone ever taken a course in another country for a semester? I'm considering doing this over the summer, but I would obviously be going alone.

I'm okay with attending class and going on group tours (that's part of the course), so that doesn't bother me. The only substantial problem I have with this is that there's one week of the semester in which students vacate the residence halls and go traveling on their own. This means that I would be wandering around a foreign country by myself, and probably booking a hotel for that week. 
I can just imagine myself getting lost, crying, and then collapsing from starvation inside a cave. Then, a few months later, my bearded skeleton is found by a group of college kids who take me home and use my hollowed out skull to make a bong. 
(I always imagine that my skeleton will have a beard like in cartoons, because I am utterly insane.)

And then there's the poster presentation each student must make in front of, like, _a million _people... everyone else who took part in the program, and all of the professors/administrators.

Anyway, if anyone has done this, please give me some feedback.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I didn't have to do any kind of poster presentation and they didn't give us a week to travel by ourselves

the old me would probably stay in my residence hall and not do anything because I didn't try to fit in or make friends. The new me would try to get along with anyone and try to get a trip planned.

Studying abroad is a good experience, I recommend it to all. However, I must warn you that you can make it the best experience of your life or you can't... everything is entirely up to you. I made the mistake of hiding away from everyone like I've always done but I still had an okay experience. Have fun!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm sure you'll make some friends by the time you have that week off, and then you guys will probably stay in hostels while travelling around. 

And which country would it be?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Study abroad?*

I don't know if I should do it. I suppose I will send in my application first and see if I even get accepted. I just don't want to give up $300 and later chicken out (or not even get accepted), because it's nonrefundable. I would seriously not even think twice about going if I even had the option -if I needed- to stay in the residence hall on campus for that week. It's the fact that we're locked out and expected to find somewhere else to go that's bothering me. I guess they just wanted to give normal people ample time to see Europe, so they can visit Prague and other choice areas.


justlistening said:


> I'm sure you'll make some friends by the time you have that week off, and then you guys will probably stay in hostels while travelling around.
> 
> And which country would it be?


The course is going to be divided between England and Scotland. In the third week, students go to any destination in Europe they want.... and that's what makes me uncomfortable. I know how I am, and I can picture myself not forming any connections with anyone, and ending up alone somewhere.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Seeing Europe by yourself could be enjoyable, if I had a travelling experience in the states I'd want to go solo. You'll probably be able to do ok socially in this type of situation though. Don't you live at home right now? Even if IRL you are practically Travis Bickle, it's nigh on impossible not to establish some kind of social bonds in halls. 

I suppose getting lost is an issue. If only they printed some kind of depictions of geographical layouts of certain areas which would allow you to find your way around. But since no such product exists, I can't really help you on that one. 

Anyway, if you get lost and lonely in England, you can always contact me so I can rape you and put your body parts and organs in the compartments of my freezer.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I guess going could do more good than harm, so I will apply for the program. 


Vincenzo said:


> I suppose getting lost is an issue. If only they printed some kind of depictions of geographical layouts of certain areas which would allow you to find your way around. But since no such product exists, I can't really help you on that one.


Yes, if only I had a cartographizing vagrant sidekick to bring along, or some sort of.. cartograph. Unfortunately, my _Jansport_ fanny pack only has enough room for my binoculars, mineral water, _Walker, Texas Ranger_ memorabilia, and various other trinkets of my homogenized, American lifestyle. Nothing says "Stupid American tourist" like leering at a map alone, because there's a considerable risk of ending up stuffed behind a wall.



> Anyway, if you get lost and lonely in England, you can always contact me so I can rape you and put your body parts and organs in the compartments of my freezer.


Yes, I'll bet you have a dead hooker collection that would leave Jack the Ripper teeming with envy.


----------



## Cor (May 29, 2006)

I spent a month studying in another country on my own. If I did it again, I would have done away with the class altogether! I didn't learn a thing in that class.

But also, having the security of the routine of going to class and a room to retreat to every night (I was in a single cell... I mean single dorm :lol), you may find that you have no incentive to reach out, explore, take big risks, because everything is safe in your room and in your daily routine! It can begin to feel like living at home when you're stuck in a routine! But it's very good you will be taking side trips and solo traveling for a week!

I would have to say DO IT! I hated my study abroad trip while I was there, but after I came home I realized how much I learned... how to go to a fitness gym without anxiety, dealing with finances and bills, grocery shopping, laundry... No matter what happens, no matter how much you think you're going to cry (and I actually cried a few times while I was abroad), you have to realize all the lessons and new strengths you'll be taking home with you. (To be honest, at the end of the trip I was sad to leave. Maybe because of all the missed opportunities I had... Oh well!)

And I'm actually planning another solo trip this May in the Czech Republic... So even though I hated my first try at it, I'm going to try it again!


----------



## Cor (May 29, 2006)

And another thing... When I went abroad, I told myself "the whole trip will be a waste if I don't reach out, start going to bars, make a huge bunch of friends, go to clubs..." So in the beginning I was setting myself up for disappointment. It sounds like the thing that will ruin your trip is loneliness. MAKE SOME GOALS.

Like this:

1) I want to spend an afternoon next to a brook and just spend time thinking...

2) I want to try a fried twinky, I hear they are popular in Scotland!

3) I want to spend a warm day at the beach while reading a book about the arctic. 

4) I'd really like to sleep in a Medieval castle!

Those are just dumb examples of goals to take on a trip. Make your own list; go on your trip with goals you know you can fulfill. This will make the trip feel productive and successful! Don't set yourself up for failure. 

There will be times when loneliness will eat away at you. But you don't have to let loneliness ruin your experience.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I've thought about this too. Studying abroad sounds like it could be a life-changing experience!


----------



## TheTrickster (Nov 27, 2005)

I think you will most likely grow from the experience. I was thinking of studying abroad but the price killed that idea.

Every once in awhile i think about making large changes in my life, to turn things on its head. Sometimes i think about joining the peace core, but i doubt id be able to handle that.

But none the less sometimes big things help in a large way. good luck


----------



## camiam (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm also applying for study abroad, but to France in July. Maybe if I'm accepted you can look me up. 
I am a bit worried about getting around and meeting people, too. But I'm not gonna let that bother me. 
Going abroad has long been a dream of mine. I'm also applying to go to Russia for the Fall semester. That's 
where I worry most. I can last a month somewhere else, but it's about three months.


----------



## avro` (Feb 26, 2007)

I’m studying aboard in Australia right now. I just started university a week ago, and I sure didn’t prepare enough to come down here. I only have class 2 days a week and get 5 days off, way to much time on my hands. Like at home, I’m having trouble meeting people and staying in my room all the time, in fact I haven’t meet anybody yet that I can hangout with or travel around oz with. Setting goals sounds like a good idea, taking small steps. I really don’t want to waste this year and sit in my room the whole time. But it’s a once in a life time opportunity to study aboard.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Also very interested in Study Abroad for a semester. One for Bangkok, Thailand please! Maybe I could watch a Lumpini match. *dreams*


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you should do it, you never know you could meet your best friend on that trip...it seems like there arent any bad things about going on the trip, because even if you have to "tag along" with another group, you dont need to worry about if they like you or you like them you can just enjoy being in another country and its a win win situation


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I decided not to go.


----------



## anthology (Nov 17, 2003)

I loved my study abroad experience. I think it really helped me come out of my shell helpd me with overcoming SA. I stayed for a year in Europe, and met really great people, went to bars, clubs, travelled all over Europe with friends and just had a blast. In the beginning, I was of course nervous and homesick and sad, but I figured since I had already dragged my but halfway across the world, I might as well make something of it. So I came in with the mindset that I was going to meet people, and not stay in my room the whole time. 

I will say that I think it's a lot easier to meet people while studying abroad, especially other Americans. They're also in the same situation: a new environment, different culture, and maybe a foreign language to learn, so they will be reaching out to make friends too. And they know their time is limited there, so they will be trying to make the most of it, so there will most likely be lots of activities and trips to go on.

If you have an opportunity to study abroad, I would say take it. It was one of the best experiences of my college career.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

If you have social anxiety you should definitely go to a Study Abroad thing.

I will admit it, I was freaked out when the time came to go. I had signed up without thinking, "maybe i will be able to learn French there" (I went to France) but as the travel date approached I got more and more nervous as I thought about the prospect of having to go to school and know no one and have to try to be social with them and make friends, and having to introduce myself to the host family and hope that they don't think i'm a freak.

So in the end I went. And although some of my fears did happen (my host family did think I was a freak), and sometimes i felt so anxious and awkward that i cried, I will never regret going there, because it helped me advance my social skills far beyond what I would have accomplished had I remained in Canada. I ended up doing things that I wouldn't normally have done, and I was able to find people who did accept me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I want to study abroad to Japan. I'm currently learning Japanese but I'm not very good at it. I'm scared to go there and interact with people, especially because I blush and go bright red a lot and they'll think I'm WEIRD!! lol :sigh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL @ the skeleton with a beard... :lol 

I'm in Spain now and would like to share how I feel. Please excuse my rambling.

Well, it was my first time outside North America, and I'm something of a homebody besides, so it was daunting for me to think of being so far from, well, everyone and everything back home. It pained me greatly and it felt like I would be gone FOREVER.

I did have a couple classmates from my own university who were already here, but... one of them I've only seen once; one of them is a friend of mine and we've gone away for the weekend etc., but we didn't see each other at all for quite a while.

Anyway, in terms of SA I was doing very well last semester, but I started getting anxious again when I came here, because I am obviously foreign and... well... I just did. And this is ultimately going to cause me to fail at least one class. That's killing me right now... And I wish I'd explored around town more and stuff like that, and not let the anxiety hold me back from that either... But OTHER than that? Oh, such beautiful experiences I have had here...

Try not to worry too much about that break. Who knows what will happen before then? I actually made a pretty good friend here who was also a lone foreigner. (That was during my first week here -- I was still feeling more confident then...) And during our break, we went travelling together for about a week and a half. (This stuff never happens to me back home, it's crazy.)

And the scenario of getting lost? I gotta tell you, LOL I've been there. A while ago I went to a city about an hour and a half away... and my plans got derailed. I was stuck there, overnight, by myself, in a city I had never been to before. NOT planned.

But you know what? I made out fine. I HAD to go and ask questions of people (is there a train to blah blah, where is this and that), and in that state (I was desperate for a while there!), I didn't really care if I sounded dumb... and the great thing is, no one else seemed to, either! And I still feel so grateful to all those sweet people who helped me. In that way I look at it as a GOOD experience!

I did have help finding a place to stay, though: my BF called and made me a reservation at a hostel. Man, I actually felt way better that night than I do lately, haha... I went to sleep laughing at the whole thing.

But yeah, you would have time before then to think about what you want to do and get oriented.

Anyway, I don't know if anyone else will see it my way, but just these experiences I've had... I mean, how can I ever regret them. For example, I can never forget the night I met my boyfriend... one of the best nights and sweetest memories of my life... (Why can these things not happen back home...) 

When I first came here, I couldn't wait for this time of year to come. Now (though it'll be exciting to be home) it pains me to think about LEAVING. I just hope I'll be back... :sigh 

I'm sorry, that was really long and convoluted. But yeah. I hope you could glean at least some kernel of something from it.

sean88 I know pretty much nothing of Japan, but I thought that culture prizes modesty and so on ... ?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, they do prize modesty, but that doesn't stop them from thinking I'm a weirdo! x_x

QUESTION -- How difficult is it to do the study abroad thing, and how much money is it?


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

wow..i'm impressed that so many of you didn't let sa prevent you from going abroad. I wish I had taken the opportunity to do so in school instead of doing so at a later age. I travelled abroad for 7 mnths last year at the age of 26 and I have to agree with others it's unlike anything else. It can be extremely frustrating but sometimes you'll get moments where everything clicks. I really encourage anyone who has the opportunity at uni to do it. It's cheaper and time is a luxury at that point. I hate the fact that my thirties is creeping up on me and I'm still lost professionally but I wouldn't trade in my experience.

just wondering, for those that have studied abroad, do you have plans to go back or travel once school ends? I am aching big time to hop on a plane and fly away especially with summer approaching but I have to sort things out.


----------

